# Moretti Pipes - Good, bad, or indifferent?



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had my eye on a Moretti pipe for awhile. I'm not a fan of rusticated pipes, but their dark ones look so darn classy, I think I'm in love!

I've tried to do some research but it didn't turn up much. I didn't find any topics specifically about them, and it seems only a few people on here even have a Moretti pipe.

Anything I should know about them, good or bad, before I take a plunge? (I'm scared there is a reason no one seems to have them!)

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I have one and it is very, very nice. A big step up from Mario Grandi and well worth the auction prices 
as they are not usually too much more. Been meaning to buy more now that I am getting used to smaller diameter bowls. 
That was my only gripe. Most bowls they produce are .78", although, the carver (forgot his name) emailed me from Italy saying he
could drill out the size I wanted. Have only read good things about them, J.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I appreciate the reply! I'm glad to know someone approves of them. I'll feel much more confident now in shelling out over $100 for one!


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I've enjoyed my Moretti for some time now. At the time I went on gut instinct and the photo. I was not disappointed. If memory serves it was the most expensive purchase I made up to that point.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

They look pretty nice, Joe! :tu Best pipe I ever had was a rusticated FourDot prince, so it sure won't hurt the smoking qualities!


----------

